# I'm not saying what this is - you have to look. :D



## Bifurcator (Jul 15, 2008)

Because in another thread here on TPF about "the most boring kind of photography" like, almost everyone said they hated macro pics of flowers. (losers!) hehehehehehe... 









Revenge Of The Flower Macro!​



- Enjoy! 
Crits and comments always welcome!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 15, 2008)

Heehee, well played Bifurcator!

Lovely macro...interesting how just the outer rows of (whatever you call them) are sprouting.


----------



## icassell (Jul 15, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, well played Bifurcator!
> 
> Lovely macro...interesting how just the outer rows of (whatever you call them) are sprouting.



Aren't they called "thingies"?

Nice image, Bifurcator.

I'm relatively new here.  Has anyone done a thread of "Identify what the macro is of ... "?


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 15, 2008)

That's the technical term. I think she wants the common name.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^ 'she', if you don't mind    :raisedbrow:

icassell, there was a thread a long time ago along the lines of 'can you guess what this is'?  If you wanna resurrect it or start a new one, I'm sure people would play along/join in


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 15, 2008)

I said "she" what are you talking about?? :blushing:















.
<hopes she doesn't notice the edit time stamp>


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 15, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I said "she" what are you talking about?? :blushing:
> <hopes she doesn't notice the edit time stamp>


(heehee, you even made it in under the wire so no edited time stamp appeared)


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 15, 2008)

Dang! And I went and tipped you off too! Grr.. I could have totally pulled that off and had you totally wondering. Rats! foiled again!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 15, 2008)

Boring...

That's the reaction you wanted right?

Hehe... I like it... I don't care what the others say.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2008)

The "Guess what it is - super macro" thread (under a title that is only roughly similar to what I said) still exists in the Photo Themes and any new thread of the kind will certainly get merged with that one, so best go and look through the theme thread index and find it. 

And I say this is a sunflower with nice "thingies" that sprout .
I like the intensity of the yellow, or should I say "yellow*s*"? Both in the petals and in the "thingies", sprouting or not sprouting.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome - love it


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 15, 2008)

The thingies disturb me. The look like alien posseions in progress. GREAT image though.


----------



## photocat (Jul 15, 2008)

well taken image - the spacey things disturb me too though...  i like the petals.  beautiful color on the whole too. - Cat


----------



## invisible (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice!!! Probably the most beautiful of the flower images I have seen you post. Well done!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 16, 2008)

Boy am I glad there are no giant sunflowers, with huge snake things coming out of them to suck our brains!

Nice shot, Bifur


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 16, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Boring...
> 
> That's the reaction you wanted right?
> 
> Hehe... I like it... I don't care what the others say.



Hehehe, Yeah, while reading that thread I kept wanting to post images - kind of a "Oh yeah? Take THIS!" kinda thing.  

Thanks man!




LaFoto said:


> The "Guess what it is - super macro" thread (under a title that is only roughly similar to what I said) still exists in the Photo Themes and any new thread of the kind will certainly get merged with that one, so best go and look through the theme thread index and find it.
> 
> And I say this is a sunflower with nice "thingies" that sprout .
> I like the intensity of the yellow, or should I say "yellow*s*"? Both in the petals and in the "thingies", sprouting or not sprouting.



Oh, that's a good idea. I might go for that.  Thanks LaFoto! The yellows are the work of the creator of course.   I didn't enhance them or anything. 




mmcduffie1 said:


> awesome - love it



Thanks Mc Duffie! I appreciate the comment! 




Tyjax said:


> The thingies disturb me. The look like alien posseions in progress. GREAT image though.



Hehe, a man with a good imagination! I dig it!
Thanks for the comments too - very appreciated!




photocat said:


> well taken image - the spacey things disturb me too though...  i like the petals.  beautiful color on the whole too. - Cat



The power of suggestion. I'm starting to see aliens now too. AHHH! <hides under desk> 
The credit for the colors of course has to be passed to the higher source.

Thanks for the compliment! <meow> Makes me feel good!  




invisible said:


> Very nice!!! Probably the most beautiful of the flower images I have seen you post. Well done!



Wow, really? Thanks! It's just the sunflower growing in front of the 7-11 near my house.  I've been watching it grow. I was thinking about a time lapse of it - sunflowers look really kewl before they open up and change from green (blue-green) to yellow. But I just enjoyed it instead - till that day. 

Here it is just a few moments before I took the macro:








​


- Enjoy!


----------



## SpaceNut (Jul 16, 2008)

I say you did a fantastic job, I like it!


----------



## photocat (Jul 17, 2008)

LOVE the 2nd addition!!!!  BEAUTIFUL CAPTURE!!!!!  The aliens have left the building! - Cat


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 18, 2008)

SpaceNut said:


> I say you did a fantastic job, I like it!



Thanks Spacey!  Tho this is one time I really didn't do much. Just held up the cam, picked a focus point (kind of just wherever it was pointed), and clicked. Then scaled and posted. That you like it is the fantastic part! 



photocat said:


> LOVE the 2nd addition!!!!  BEAUTIFUL CAPTURE!!!!!  The aliens have left the building! - Cat



They're following Elvis no doubt.  Thanks for the compliment. Very appreciated! 



Dmitri said:


> Boy am I glad there are no giant sunflowers, with huge snake things coming out of them to suck our brains!
> 
> Nice shot, Bifur



Yeah! Me too! Brain-sucking must... umm, really suck!   Oh, wait! No, It's actually fun. Well if it's anything like watching TV... That's like brain-sucking... right? :lmao: 

Dang.. just trying to remember when the last time I watched  TV was... 

Anyway, thanks much for the compliment duder!!  Hmm, why do I always feel like photographing nature is such plagiarism?


----------

